

Startups: TechCrunch (probably) isn't right for you - NicholasHolmes
https://www.themediagraph.com/blog/2012/startups-techcrunch-probably-isn-t-right-for-you

======
mike_mcgrail
So many people strive to get coverage on the Techcrunchs and Mashable's of
this world and then when it happens, all hell breaks loose! Careful what you
wish for!

~~~
NicholasHolmes
Definitely true - I skipped some of the non-PR reasons to be careful, but I
liked Jason Roberts' post on that: [http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/forget-
the-techcrunch-lau...](http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/forget-the-
techcrunch-launch)

